# Fluval edge low tech help



## liam1712 (15 Jul 2014)

Need some ideas for my fluval edge looking background plants on the right hand side behind the wood any ideas? 

Low light and no c02 
Substrate is very fine black gravel

I'm thinking vallisneria? Would this be ok?


----------



## mr. luke (15 Jul 2014)

Crypts?


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jul 2014)

+2 for cryps, but you're gona need more than just sand to grow them in unless you plan on dosing fertz...even then I wouldn't recommend it. If you haven't already, why not take a peek at the tutorials section for further info.


----------



## liam1712 (15 Jul 2014)

Yeah ill have a look now cheers prob will dose fertz though


----------



## liam1712 (15 Jul 2014)

Has anyone got any vallisneria in there tanks and if so how are they doing?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Jul 2014)

vals are monsters, most happily grow to 6ft so will take over your edge in no time.
Like the guys have said, have a read through the tutorials, it will help no end and set you on the right path


----------



## EnderUK (16 Jul 2014)

My only complaint about vallisneria is that they can easily take over the tank if you let them. They'll send runners out everywhere and you'll be ripping the new shoots out constantly. Crypts do this to but at a much slower rate. If you want a smaller version of vallisneria then go for Dwarf Sagittaria (Sagittaria subulata). It will grow like crazy sending out runners taking over the tank but the plants are much smaller in height.


----------



## Michael W (17 Jul 2014)

In my opinion tying some Anubias on that wood will be awesome when the roots grow downwards creating a curtain over it, I think I seen a similar effect created by Foxfish but I don't remember the thread.


----------



## liam1712 (19 Jul 2014)

Michael W said:


> In my opinion tying some Anubias on that wood will be awesome when the roots grow downwards creating a curtain over it, I think I seen a similar effect created by Foxfish but I don't remember the thread.


That sounds like a really good idea will have to give it ago and I think crypts will be a great idea for the background cheers guys


----------



## liam1712 (19 Jul 2014)

Does anyone know of anyone selling anubias nana and any crypts?


----------



## EnderUK (19 Jul 2014)

you'll get access to the trade section at 25 posts and you can ask there, however you might have to wait a while. If you want them quickly look at our sponsors, they sell a large selection of good quality plants and have a good service.


----------

